# German Shepherd rescued ideas needed



## Taz (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this forum but here goes. I rescued a GS July 4 that was tied in a field and left to die. She is a wonderful dog and we have tried everything to find the true owner. We feel she was stolen from someone. She has a tattoo in her right ear but we can not read it very well. It looks like 471.
She is doing better every day. She was near death when I found her. My wife and I do rescue and spay/neuter here in Costa Rica. I really would like to find the owner because we already have 15 dogs and do not need another one. Any ideas would be appreciated. I have ran ads in papers, contacted GS club in Costa Rica and nothing has helped.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted AKC? Or any other registration organization to maybe track down the tattoo?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe they don't want her back?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you for saving her and giving her food, shelter and love. you are very kind in doing so and she is lucky you found her. Understanding that you need to find her a home since since you already have so many others to care for, I don't think giving her back to the very people who left her there to die is the answer. She will probably just end up back in that situation once again. Hopefully, someone will open their hearts and give her a forever loving home.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That's a tough one - obviously you don't want to hand her back to the person who tied her to the tree, but at the same time finding the real owner - if she was indeed stolen - isn't going to be easy. Might actually be impossible if that individual isn't actively looking for her by posting a "LOST" ad for example. If she has a tattoo it might well mean she is a European import - but AKC wouldn't have any info if the dog isn't registered with them - plus only 3 numbers isn't much to go on. Perhaps there is a way to get her into Rescue here in the US - not sure how, but you could perhaps contact some of the larger ones in, say, Texas (Austin and Houston come to mind, just Google the info) explain your situation and ask them for advice. It's a very long shot, these groups are generally slammed with dogs, and I don't know how they would feel about taking on a dog from another country, but I don't know what else to suggest. Hopefully a nice local home will present itself, one where she won't be treated as poorly as in the last one. Thanks BTW for all you have done for her!
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Taz (Jul 15, 2010)

Well we can stop looking. My wife and I have fell in love with her and to make sure she has a good and safe life we are going to keep her. I guess we are just stupid. In fact we are the idiots of Playas Del Coco, Costa Rica. We now have 16 dogs, 4 cats and 4 parrots. Oh well at least with animals unlike human children they will never grow up and break your heart. Thanks for all the suggestions. 


Anja1Blue said:


> That's a tough one - obviously you don't want to hand her back to the person who tied her to the tree, but at the same time finding the real owner - if she was indeed stolen - isn't going to be easy. Might actually be impossible if that individual isn't actively looking for her by posting a "LOST" ad for example. If she has a tattoo it might well mean she is a European import - but AKC wouldn't have any info if the dog isn't registered with them - plus only 3 numbers isn't much to go on. Perhaps there is a way to get her into Rescue here in the US - not sure how, but you could perhaps contact some of the larger ones in, say, Texas (Austin and Houston come to mind, just Google the info) explain your situation and ask them for advice. It's a very long shot, these groups are generally slammed with dogs, and I don't know how they would feel about taking on a dog from another country, but I don't know what else to suggest. Hopefully a nice local home will present itself, one where she won't be treated as poorly as in the last one. Thanks BTW for all you have done for her!
> ________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Congrats to the crazy pet people of Costa Rica!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

thank god for people like yourself!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Taz said:


> Well we can stop looking. My wife and I have fell in love with her and to make sure she has a good and safe life we are going to keep her. I guess we are just stupid. In fact we are the idiots of Playas Del Coco, Costa Rica. We now have 16 dogs, 4 cats and 4 parrots. Oh well at least with animals unlike human children they will never grow up and break your heart. Thanks for all the suggestions.


Costa Rica, 16 dogs, 4 cats and 4 parrots... Stop bragging! 
I am so insanely jealous. If you need a helper, let me know, I'd be more than happy to live out my days scooping the poop of 18 dogs and I don't take up much space! 
Congrats on your new acquisition! :wub:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You can try to shine light with a flashlight through her ear to better read the tattoo. If you don't have all numbers it will be hard to find her in a registry. There are several tattoo registries out there that you can try. There is an odd chance that she comes from a good breeder and that the breeder would take her back. You can also try to place her through this board. More information about temperament, age etc. would help. A photo would be great!

Congratulations!


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I would try to track down the tattoo and the owners, she could have been stolen and they could be devastated, you dont have to tell them she is the right dog if they are jerks, but why go through the trouble and cost of tatooing a dog you dont want?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many breeders routinely tattoo pups, but I don't understand why there isn't an international tattoo registry. I remember that stray WL female that had been obviously trained in SchH(East coast area) and she was never claimed either-her tat was faded and unreadable unfortunately. 
Like cagirl posted, why go thru the trouble if there is not a way to trace the dogs owner or breeder.
I'm glad this one ended up with loving people!


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking him in! It's sad that a animal can't tell us how they are feeling or who they are and where they come from. But we know in our hearts we are doing the right thing for our GSD!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats. I know what its like we have 10 dogs, 6 cats, and a turtle our self. And would like to add a male gsd in 2 or 3 yrs. Well have more $ hopefully. Our house will be paid off the end of next summer. That will be 600$ amonth more to spend on the furkids!


----------

